# Wikipedia picture of the day: September 11, 2015



## SantaMonica (Sep 19, 2008)

Wikipedia picture of the day: September 11, 2015:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Coral_Outcrop_Flynn_Reef.jpg


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

That most certainly is an impressive shot.


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 19, 2008)

Will be like being on the homepage of Facebook.


----------

